

Real-Time Collaboration startup - acristian

I am working on XTWIP, a real-time collaboration service for Rich Internet Applications. Please review my startup. Any feedback is welcomed. Thanks.
www.xtwip.com
======
acristian
Hi guys. We've launched a Flash/Flex application contest. Build your
collaborative application with XTWIP service and send it until 7 of May. The
prize is 1000$.

For details: www.xtwip.com/blog/xtwip-developer-contest/

------
aditya
Link to demo: <http://www.xtwip.com/demo/>

tl;dr and I have no idea what the demo does.

~~~
Roridge
It feels a bit like Google Wave but for use in your own application.

However, I have no idea if I'm right.

~~~
acristian
Roridge, you are right. XTWIP service does not host and deploy the actual
application, you can use it in your own, just as a plugin. With the SDK, you
can make your content collaborative through our servers.

~~~
Roridge
I can definitely see an application for that.

